
Movie recommendation service based on artificial intelligence and Deep Learning - fidelsam1992
http://movix.ai
======
butz
The server went down - good time to write a review. Good thing: works without
registration and login. Movie list reshuffling after each input - very
distracting. Might be better to show a full page of movies ant ask user to
mark like/hate. Reload list and recommendations only when user marks at least
10 movies. I cannot find some of older movies from early seventies - is there
some limit on movie age?

~~~
borisovyy
Thanks for feedback. No limit on movie age. The way I search for movies is the
following: choose several movies, then use years (for example 2010s) to find
some movie that is similar to the ones I liked, but the new one. You can try
the opposite - to click on 1970s.

------
Fuzzwah
My 3 year old daughter isn't impressed that her favourite movie, Trolls, isn't
in your list.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1679335/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1679335/)

~~~
maximkol
Thank you for your feedback. Currently we are working on updating the database
of movies. At the moment we have movies until the middle of 2016.

------
kafkaesq
_Deep Learning Inside_

Hype, hype, and more hype. And not even original hype.

~~~
borisovyy
We choose to use deep learning not because of hype but because it’s convenient
to model user interaction with a single LSTM like network. We will soon
publish technical aspects

------
lun4r
i think i just broke it.. :'(

~~~
maximkk
we are restarting our servers. Sorry. Give us 5 mins :)

